# The Corset Thread



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

You asked for it- so here it is!

Got a corset question? Want to show off your corset(s)? Need styling advice? Waist training dilemma?
Well go right on ahead-vent, ask, show away!!!!



So...
Hi,
My name is Slinka, and I have a corset addiction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 &lt;stay tuned for a picture of my addiction!&gt;


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm signed up!!!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 20, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Good lord that was exhausting lol. This is part of my wardrobe, here we go....
 
























My newest baby... I love the closures SO much, and the cups are awesome. The tulle-fabric (Looks like leather but it's actually an upholstery material) is divine.
These guys were found being rebellious and not playing with their own kind...








And, for good measure, a few of my "fashion" corsets- I.E. tie in the back, but won't reduce the waist at all. These tend to have plastic bones that will eventually annoy the shit out of you.





Yes, that is a glow in the dark skeleton top, don't judge me, lol.
If you want a close up of any of these, I'm more than happy to do so =p My iphone3 camera does not do these justice- some have gorgeous textures/patterns that just wouldn't pick up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Love this! I've been wanting to invest in a nice corset. I did a lot of research on them and want to invest money in a nice one when I actually have some decent income one day. Until then, I will admire them, and maybe experiment with some cheaper ones.


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this! I've been wanting to invest in a nice corset. I did a lot of research on them and want to invest money in a nice one when I actually have some decent income one day. Until then, I will admire them, and maybe experiment with some cheaper ones.
If you have a normal-ish body structure (most do) timelesstrends makes some nice starter ones for fairly cheap. If you need cheaper than them- check out corsetstory (or corsetsuk....same thing). I suggest their "long-line" ones unless you're a shorty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 5'5" and I find them more comfy then their normal ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have a normal-ish body structure (most do) timelesstrends makes some nice starter ones for fairly cheap. If you need cheaper than them- check out corsetstory (or corsetsuk....same thing). I suggest their "long-line" ones unless you're a shorty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 5'5" and I find them more comfy then their normal ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is perfect! I will definitely be checking these out :]


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 20, 2013)

Oooh what a gorgeous collection! Mine isn't that big, and a lot of my older ones are now kind of ragged (hmm, guess that means they need to be replaced?)  I'll try to pull mine into a similar photo tomorrow, but in the meanwhile, here's one of my favorite pics of the boy and I. It's totally over the top - we took advantage of the fainting couch cuz hey! corset!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, he's not neked, he's wearing a kilt. hehehe.


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Aaaawww cute!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 21, 2013)

Found a couple more pics.  They aren't necessarily the most flattering (hey, this is why i'm on the workout thread!) but I &lt;3 my corsets. 



Spoiler


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Love that 3rd one!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks!  

So who are your favorite corset makers?

High End:  I don't own either of these maker's corsets, but they are gorgeous! http://electradesigns.net/, http://www.contourcorsets.com/ 

Middle: Isabella Corsetry - www.corsetmaker.com, www.darkgarden.com   Both of these guys are great in that you can semi-customize an standard pattern for fit, without having to spring for a full custom corset.  Isabella made the purple/black flame corset I'm wearing in the pic above. It's an Edwardian S-curve and fits very very well.  Dark Garden makes beautiful things - many of them expensive, but sometimes you can score some great deals. 

Entry/off the rack. I've owned corsets from all of these guys, so ask if you have questions:

http://www.timeless-trends.com/ - I own a ton of their corsets, they're cheap, and good for a club night out, but honestly, at least on me, not very comfy. Too short and not curvy enough.

http://www.scarlettscorset.com/ - I have one of her cotton underbusts and it's my staple for clubbing. It fits well and was inexpensive

http://www.vollers-corsets.com/ - all kinds of fun, off the rack corsets. I'm super long waisted, and their long waist corsets fit me properly. 

http://www.meschantes.com/ - made to measure, but the quality isn't as great as the middle tier - weaker bones/fabric (and lower cost)

http://www.galleryserpentine.com/ - I own several of her corsets - when the exchange rate cooperates you can sometimes get a great deal. 

http://www.corset-story.com/ - my current favorite place for inexpensive corsets. They seem to be well made, and as long as I check the length they fit well.  Make sure you go for the steel boned and not fashion corsets though, or you'll be disappointed.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 21, 2013)

> Thanks! Â  So who are your favorite corset makers? High End: Â I don't own either of these maker's corsets, but they are gorgeous! http://electradesigns.net/,Â http://www.contourcorsets.com/Â  Middle: Isabella Corsetry - www.corsetmaker.com, www.darkgarden.com Â  Both of these guys are great in that you can semi-customize an standard pattern for fit, without having to spring for a full custom corset. Â Isabella made the purple/black flame corset I'm wearing in the pic above. It's an Edwardian S-curve and fits very very well. Â Dark Garden makes beautiful things - many of them expensive, but sometimes you can score some great deals.Â  Entry/off the rack. I've owned corsets from all of these guys, so ask if you have questions: http://www.timeless-trends.com/ - I own a ton of their corsets, they're cheap, and good for a club night out, but honestly, at least on me, not very comfy. Too short and not curvy enough. http://www.scarlettscorset.com/Â - I have one of her cotton underbusts and it's my staple for clubbing. It fits well and was inexpensive http://www.vollers-corsets.com/Â - all kinds of fun, off the rack corsets. I'm super long waisted, and their long waist corsets fit me properly.Â  http://www.meschantes.com/Â - made to measure, but the quality isn't as great as the middle tier - weaker bones/fabric (and lower cost) http://www.galleryserpentine.com/Â - I own several of her corsets - when the exchange rate cooperates you can sometimes get a great deal.Â  http://www.corset-story.com/Â - my current favorite place for inexpensive corsets. They seem to be well made, and as long as I check the length they fit well. Â Make sure you go for the steel boned and not fashion corsets though, or you'll be disappointed.


 Ah! I was just looking at some corsets on corset-story.com. I'll have to keep it in mind to not get the fashion ones. So, how do I know what length to get? Where do I measure from?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ah! I was just looking at some corsets on corset-story.com. I'll have to keep it in mind to not get the fashion ones. So, how do I know what length to get? Where do I measure from?
it depends on how you're built. I typically measure from the point between my boobs where my bra hits (bottom) to the lowest possible point on my tummy I want the corset to sit. It's also useful to measure from armpit to hip (sitting) so you know if you'll be able to sit in it or not.  My waist is quite literally on top of my hips, so I want my corsets long, otherwise I'm squishing my ribs and not my waist, but too long and it cuts into my legs.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 21, 2013)

I used to make corsets for a living, many years ago. This thread brings back memories!


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, i'm so happy you started this!  The only corset i've got is an underbust from Dark Garden, which i love... i've been waist training on and off for a while now, and eagerly await the discussion!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Subscribed!


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd like to add to your list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-What Katie did - I like the "extreme" types offered.
-I do not own but would absolutely DIE if I did - Mr. Pearl. Omg. I'd die.
-Now, you can't order online or anything, but we do go all around the continent- Corsets by Casta Diva. I've helped make some of these beauties! They were also the makers of my first real corset- thusly starting my addiction lol. If you're a total pro and know your size- I can get something sent to you, since y'know, I got the hook up lol. Makes all sorts of designs to fit different bodies and we started a less-expensive line that uses orthopedic boning- so less expensive than steel (although you still have that option) and still gives a great waist reduction and feels really nice.

Bah- so many. you made a great list up there!

I'm gonna suggest this lovely lady, http://www.youtube.com/user/bishonenrancher , for all sorts of corset-videos- from lacing, to her favorites....she's got a phenomenal collection AND she will occasionally sell her gently used corsets for pretty darn cheap! So if you're around a 22"-25" (I think she's more on the 22" side now though...but hey, she's a woman and her weight fluctuates just like ours!). But yeah- a great resource for beginners and a great introduction to corset makers that you may not know about! (As far as I know, she buys most all of the corsets- and gives really honest reviews on the fit, feel and construction of the corset.)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2013)

I just saw this thread!  Yay!  I really only have one corset.  My husband made it for me because the one I had was so bendy it didn't really give me any support.  



This gal is my workhorse and helps me get through long weekends cooking over the fire and hauling around a lot of skirts.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd like to add to your list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-What Katie did - I like the "extreme" types offered.
-I do not own but would absolutely DIE if I did - Mr. Pearl. Omg. I'd die.
-Now, you can't order online or anything, but we do go all around the continent- Corsets by Casta Diva. I've helped make some of these beauties! They were also the makers of my first real corset- thusly starting my addiction lol. If you're a total pro and know your size- I can get something sent to you, since y'know, I got the hook up lol. Makes all sorts of designs to fit different bodies and we started a less-expensive line that uses orthopedic boning- so less expensive than steel (although you still have that option) and still gives a great waist reduction and feels really nice.

Bah- so many. you made a great list up there!

I'm gonna suggest this lovely lady, http://www.youtube.com/user/bishonenrancher , for all sorts of corset-videos- from lacing, to her favorites....she's got a phenomenal collection AND she will occasionally sell her gently used corsets for pretty darn cheap! So if you're around a 22"-25" (I think she's more on the 22" side now though...but hey, she's a woman and her weight fluctuates just like ours!). But yeah- a great resource for beginners and a great introduction to corset makers that you may not know about! (As far as I know, she buys most all of the corsets- and gives really honest reviews on the fit, feel and construction of the corset.)

Oh man, yeah, I didn't even mention Mr. Pearl because I wouldn't even know how to get on his list, but I've admired his work for years.  *drool*

Ooooooh I've seen Casta Diva! I know my size - depending on how curvy the corset is i'm either a 34 or 36, but I have a big hip/waist differential.   I know how to take my measurements though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll have to take a look and ping you for the hook up when I have $$$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll have to take a look at bischonenrancher!   I wouldn't be able to buy one of her used ones, but I love tips on the corset makers to check out. 

I've twice been scammed by internet makers - I don't know if you heard of L'Escarpolette, but she made the most glorious S-curve Edwardians....and then scammed a ton of us for the tune of 450 each.  Ouch.   There was a maker in Toronto that took me for $300 as well, so I'm really really careful now.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just saw this thread!  Yay!  I really only have one corset.  My husband made it for me because the one I had was so bendy it didn't really give me any support.  



This gal is my workhorse and helps me get through long weekends cooking over the fire and hauling around a lot of skirts.  





Lovely! What a talented hubby you have.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 22, 2013)

oooh, checking out What Katie made - the extreme underbusts are pretty reasonable. I may see my next purchase dangling in front of me


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh man, yeah, I didn't even mention Mr. Pearl because I wouldn't even know how to get on his list, but I've admired his work for years.  *drool*

Ooooooh I've seen Casta Diva! I know my size - depending on how curvy the corset is i'm either a 34 or 36, but I have a big hip/waist differential.   I know how to take my measurements though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll have to take a look and ping you for the hook up when I have $$$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll have to take a look at bischonenrancher!   I wouldn't be able to buy one of her used ones, but I love tips on the corset makers to check out.

I've twice been scammed by internet makers - I don't know if you heard of L'Escarpolette, but she made the most glorious S-curve Edwardians....and then scammed a ton of us for the tune of 450 each.  Ouch.   There was a maker in Toronto that took me for $300 as well, so I'm really really careful now.
YES! I was sympathizing with quite a few people who got scammed by L'Escarpolette....shady, shady B-word. I guess you guys never ended up getting your money back then...jeez.

I probably heard about Toronto maker but I'm not positive. Occasionally people do this crap and it kind of turns into one big hate-blur, lol.

Seriously...Mr. Pearl...Just bless one of us normal gals with one of your beautiful creations... I know you're reading this lol.

And for casta diva- I'm pretty sure you qualify for the Giovanna style- full cups, and side-ties at the hips if you need the extra room. I have a picture of me in one of a comparable style (boleyna, basically the same cut but no side ties and no front-lace) from when we were filming/shooting for our commercials, and I had to pretend so hard to have the amount of tits needed to look awesome in it lol. I pulled up all the fat I could from the chest-area =p Oh, to have bigger boobies...


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey ladies 




 I can't believe I'm posting here- I found all of this super interesting!  I am not one to like things that are super tight around my stomach, and I am pretty slim in the waist area anyways (hellloooo Latina)... but anyways!  Ummm... I might put this under a spoiler, nothing explicitly weird or anything but I'm weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So, I don't exactly feel the need to make my waist look smaller (mostly because it already is)- but my roommate was talking to me about being more adventurous with my clothing.  I tried on a (well fitting but not actually useful in very many ways) bustier from Forever 21 just on the off chance I decided to wear a sparkly bustier instead of my NYE dress for NYE.   Anyways, all this happened, and I actually really liked the look of the bustier.  Now, this isn't a look I can pull off every day (yay 9-5 work week idea), but on the weekends it would be nice!  Especially when it's warm outside!  I could show off all my ink and feel sexy since my middle part is little (yay high waisted things).  So I guess my real question is, how do you know if a bustier fits?   ALSO- and maybe more importantly, how do you all feel about the bustier type things that help correct posture and give a little more push up in all the right spots.. if you catch my drift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   For reference, I'm 5'0" (little bitty), a size 4 in most pants, like.. a 31-32 waist, and a 34D-34DD in the breastages area.  I dunno what happened, I was literally a 32B a year ago.  I also always wear push ups because these suckers need a little extra support..   I guess this may be tmi, but whatever.. I'm just.. struggling.  I guess I don't need a whole lot of help in the posture area either, being short my whole life and a classically trained musician has made my posture afraid of doing anything but be perfect.
Umm.. any suggestions you may have I'd appreciate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 30, 2013)

> Hey ladiesÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I can't believe I'm posting here- I found all of this super interesting! Â I am not one to like things that are super tight around my stomach, and I am pretty slim in the waist area anyways (hellloooo Latina)... but anyways! Â Ummm... I might put this under a spoiler, nothing explicitly weird or anything but I'm weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Umm.. any suggestions you may have I'd appreciate   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! I love that you loved the look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For bustiers- I'm no expert- but in my experience they usually are meant more to fit the breasts correctly (I know a lot have actual bra sizing a on them) and there's really no other support. Now, if its less lingerie-y, then I'd suppose you'd just choose something that clings just right- not too loose but not causing the dreaded 4boob lol. Honestly- I don't believe anything minus a true corset will help with posture as plastic bones aren't supportive and fold with any folds or bending you have/do. They can however, ease your body-awareness, causing you to self-correct your posture. (Again, just my experience. I routinely wore things intended to be lingerie as tops, lmao). As for fit, I think that's as technical as it gets lol. P.s. - I push mine up as much as possible. No shame in my game, lol. More power to the push-up garments! (I'd get implants if I had more moneys). P.p.s- just because most people aren't- are you sure you're wearing the right bra size? (Most find out that our perception and widely-accepted "sizes" for cups aren't at all correct- some girls think just 'cause their boobies aren't gargantuan that they couldn't possibly be bigger than a b cup...and they're actually a D! It's crazy how misinformed women are about a garment we all buy and wear! If you haven't- you should definitely measure and get your real size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! I love that you loved the look





For bustiers- I'm no expert- but in my experience they usually are meant more to fit the breasts correctly (I know a lot have actual bra sizing a on them) and there's really no other support. Now, if its less lingerie-y, then I'd suppose you'd just choose something that clings just right- not too loose but not causing the dreaded 4boob lol. Honestly- I don't believe anything minus a true corset will help with posture as plastic bones aren't supportive and fold with any folds or bending you have/do. They can however, ease your body-awareness, causing you to self-correct your posture. (Again, just my experience. I routinely wore things intended to be lingerie as tops, lmao). As for fit, I think that's as technical as it gets lol.


P.s. - I push mine up as much as possible. No shame in my game, lol. More power to the push-up garments! (I'd get implants if I had more moneys).

P.p.s- just because most people aren't- are you sure you're wearing the right bra size? (Most find out that our perception and widely-accepted "sizes" for cups aren't at all correct- some girls think just 'cause their boobies aren't gargantuan that they couldn't possibly be bigger than a b cup...and they're actually a D! It's crazy how misinformed women are about a garment we all buy and wear! If you haven't- you should definitely measure and get your real size





This is super helpful!  I guess more than posture I'm looking for that extra push up haha.  And I'm certainly not looking for the 4boob.. would be so bad! And shoot girl- save up and get those implants if you want them!  I'd give you some of my size if that was a doable thing!  My want for push up is not to look bigger but to look in the correct place, I just feel like they're so low!  Curse of the big boobs that just aren't in the right place.

Also, I try to get sized about twice a year (y'know.. right when VS decides to sell their $50 bras for $15..) But I've been fluctuating a lot recently- I asked my stepmom who works in a medical field and she said that people in their mid-20's can just "blossom" sometimes!  Whatever!  My mom swears I couldn't ever be bigger than a B but there's no way that they would fit in a B ever.. D's and DD's aren't really as big as everyone thinks!  (especially when you have a little around the middle size!) but I agree!  Everyone, get sized!  It makes life so much better.  So so much better.  Mine are perpetually sore when I don't wear the right size, so, I guess one of my more expensive habits is getting sized and buying new lingerie.  I guess there are worse things!


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for 2014 is to learn how to sew/make corsets and bandage dresses.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My goal for 2014 is to learn how to sew/make corsets and bandage dresses.
Keep us updated with what you make when you make it! I'd love to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 4, 2014)

@slinka your collection is gorgeous! I've always wanted to go and check out some of the corset shops at the local renaissance festival here but I'm always too shy because I go with my family haha. Plus I've never been sure if that would be the best place to get one. I'm tempted to order one from one of the sites you linked but I hate ordering online when I'm not 100% sure about the sizing lol. I could definitely use being made more aware of my posture though since I spend a lot of my time on computers for work/school and by the end of the day I'm slouched over into the most awkward positions.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka your collection is gorgeous! I've always wanted to go and check out some of the corset shops at the local renaissance festival here but I'm always too shy because I go with my family haha. Plus I've never been sure if that would be the best place to get one. I'm tempted to order one from one of the sites you linked but I hate ordering online when I'm not 100% sure about the sizing lol. I could definitely use being made more aware of my posture though since I spend a lot of my time on computers for work/school and by the end of the day I'm slouched over into the most awkward positions.
Don't be shy when going into a ren shop! You won't get naked or anything(and if you do it won't be in public) BUT do do a little online snooping because a lot of shops resell things from say, timeless trends and/or corsetsuk for 3X the amount! I highly suggest a place that only sells (or mostly sells) corsets- and ask about how they're made and what not. If they truly make their own, you should get a plethora of information about their construction/process, etc. One shop, which I want to believe is not at a few faires they used to shop at- used poor quality inside the garment and you absolutely could not wash the garment! It would shrink like mad! So also ask about if the corset can be washed/get wet!

At the very least, you could get sized by one of the shops and that could help you purchase online. =p But I didn't say that...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't be shy when going into a ren shop! You won't get naked or anything(and if you do it won't be in public) BUT do do a little online snooping because a lot of shops resell things from say, timeless trends and/or corsetsuk for 3X the amount! I highly suggest a place that only sells (or mostly sells) corsets- and ask about how they're made and what not. If they truly make their own, you should get a plethora of information about their construction/process, etc. One shop, which I want to believe is not at a few faires they used to shop at- used poor quality inside the garment and you absolutely could not wash the garment! It would shrink like mad! So also ask about if the corset can be washed/get wet!

At the very least, you could get sized by one of the shops and that could help you purchase online. =p But I didn't say that...

Ooh, thanks for the heads up! I may just buy one of the ones that are on sale just to see how the sizing/length works for me. I know my bust/waist/hip measurements, I'm only worried about length because while I'm only 5'5-5'6ish, I have a long torso and short legs. I can very rarely find dresses that fit - XS/S fits the shape of my body well, but it's WAY too short. L will just barely cover my butt but looks like a tent everywhere else. It breaks my heart when I shop online and I see a dress I love and they even list that the model is 5'9+ and wearing a S, but I know that it'd just be a t-shirt on me lol.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Keep us updated with what you make when you make it! I'd love to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks doll. BTW, I just looked at your's. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 7, 2014)

I just took advantage of the corset story big sale - I picked up these two:

http://www.corset-story.com/gc-1040.html

and

http://www.corset-story.com/reversible-corset-in-silver-black-brocade-rv-16.html

Can't wait until they ship!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jan 9, 2014)

Oooh, nice! Let me know how they work out for ya!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 2, 2014)

I finally got my first corset today!!!! Such an amazing birthday/christmas present from the BFF at the ren faire today!!!! black and silver brocade, over bust.  I've been wanting one forever. Pics to follow soon.  I think I'm already addicted


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my first corset today!!!! Such an amazing birthday/christmas present from the BFF at the ren faire today!!!! black and silver brocade, over bust.  I've been wanting one forever. Pics to follow soon.  I think I'm already addicted 
Yay! Pics pics pics!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 2, 2014)

My new corset!!!!





note the super beautiful god daughter on the bottom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 2, 2014)

How do I know if a corset will do anything for me.  Are there other advantages besides an hourglass figure?

I love the look and style of some.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 2, 2014)

> How do I know if a corset will do anything for me.Â  Are there other advantages besides an hourglass figure? I love the look and style of some.


 they can help with back support. being large breasted with a bad shoulder bras. killed me but the corset is supportive with out putting the weight on my shoulder. and I like the way it looks.


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

> How do I know if a corset will do anything for me.Â  Are there other advantages besides an hourglass figure? I love the look and style of some.


 I do it for the fashion statement and because I strive to have a super tiny waist at all times. (Yknow, 'cause I'm metal as f***. Lol) But back support and posture (and some people with chronic pain find some relief when wearing one) are reasons people wear them. Some use it as an appetite suppressant as well (although I do have a tiny friend who can eat like a horse while cinched, lol. Doesn't work for everyone lol)


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do it for the fashion statement and because I strive to have a super tiny waist at all times. (Yknow, 'cause I'm metal as f***. Lol)
But back support and posture (and some people with chronic pain find some relief when wearing one) are reasons people wear them. Some use it as an appetite suppressant as well (although I do have a tiny friend who can eat like a horse while cinched, lol. Doesn't work for everyone lol)

This is super interesting- I'm the person with a super tiny waist who wears really really big clothes because I have really really big boobs and even though I know the hourglass frame I have is coveted, I sometimes feel really uncomfortable wearing clothes that actually fit around my waist and boobs (not to mention that these are extremely difficult to find with gigantic boobs and itty bitty waists- conventional clothing was not made for curvy girls, or short girls for that matter!).

But would it help with back pain? If I get pain in my shoulders from sitting at a computer all day with the wonkiest support ever, would it help me with that? I try to sit up, but lawd sitting up for 8 hours a day+ is just difficult!  Especially in this godforsaken office chair.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 3, 2014)

> > I do it for the fashion statement and because I strive to have a super tiny waist at all times. (Yknow, 'cause I'm metal as f***. Lol) But back support and posture (and some people with chronic pain find some relief when wearing one) are reasons people wear them. Some use it as an appetite suppressant as well (although I do have a tiny friend who can eat like a horse while cinched, lol. Doesn't work for everyone lol)
> 
> 
> This is super interesting- I'm the person with a super tiny waist who wears really really big clothes because I have really really big boobs and even though I know the hourglass frame I have is coveted, I sometimes feel really uncomfortable wearing clothes that actually fit around my waist and boobs (not to mention that these are extremely difficult to find with gigantic boobs and itty bitty waists- conventional clothing was not made for curvy girls, or short girls for that matter!). But would it help with back pain? If I get pain in my shoulders from sitting at a computer all day with the wonkiest support ever, would it help me with that? I try to sit up, but lawd sitting up for 8 hours a day+ is just difficult! Â Especially in this godforsaken office chair.


 they make you very aware of sitting up straight and they do provide support for you back. ive known quite a few busty ladies that prefer them. there is a getting used to it curve. just remember is does limit range of motion in your upper body.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 3, 2014)

It really will depend on the corset.  I have one that gives great back support throughout the day but can start to get a little uncomfortable after about 10 hours.  I do wear it while wearing heavy clothes and doing some labor intensive tasks so that also makes a difference.  It does help a lot with my posture.


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 3, 2014)

I am willing to give it a try.  I just want one that works and is pretty.  Any suggestions welcome. Please


----------



## EmpressMelli (Feb 3, 2014)

I normally get bad lower back pain throughout the day but don't feel it at all when I wear a corset. Plus my back actually feels really relaxed (like I just got done getting a massage) when I take it off at the end of the day. Definitely helps me have good posture. I do still struggle with getting used to the limited upper body movement though


----------



## fashion1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Super cute corsets at endlessbeautystore.com


----------



## tobeytrout (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not your usual subscriber.  For starters, I'm a guy.

My wife and I are coming up on our 5 year wedding anniversary, and we each decided that we can buy a couple of sexy gifts/outfits for each other.

I know what I like, but I don't know how to shop.  I feel awkward going into a store...I googled for my corset research and this thread was among the first to pop up.

If you are willing to give advice, I'm willing to receive it.

For starters, what I like...I'm a chest guy.  I've bought a corset or two before for my wife, but because she has natural boobs, she never looks like the models.  She's not small up top, but I'm looking for something that optimally enhance her.  She's about 5'9" 145lbs and normally wears a 36D.  I'm nervous buying any corset that has a picture of a busty model because I'm assuming the model is bigger or has implants.

Any suggestions?  Something pushy uppy that shows some skin?


----------



## slinka (Mar 7, 2014)

@tobeytrout Hi! Well, coming from someone who doesn't have the biggest boobs in the world, I'd suggest either getting fitted at a few shops, or if you have to order online, I'd look for a "long line" type as she is quite tall (#I'mjealous) and look for a cup shape that is more demi than full coverage. While a busty model may be used, if you're looking online at something like corsetstory- the cup is usually just right for me- I don't get swallowed by it and it isn't allowing me to be exposed.

Also- Protip- when she's wearing a corset, make sure she leans forward (kind of bending over, she's getting gravity on her side), pulls up ALL of her breast tissue (breast tissue starts near under the arm) and bring them up and towards the middle. She can situate them from there... There's an art to boobs in corsets....the beautiful things is, you don't NEED tig 'ol bitties to get some awesome cleavage! But you gotta get the girls arranged up there to give that illusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tobeytrout (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks...I'll give it a try!


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 5, 2014)

I would actually love to see some more pics of awesome corsets on you girls, I known slinka, you look lovely in all of them anyway. but it would be cool to see what others look like too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would actually love to see some more pics of awesome corsets on you girls, I known slinka, you look lovely in all of them anyway. but it would be cool to see what others look like too.





Awww, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sure hope others will be posting pics! Fun times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep, fun times for sure.


----------



## davie (Apr 8, 2014)

OMG .... what an amazing collection @slinka!  I am very interested in getting my first corset but have been a bit scared off by all of the discussion about custom-made vs off the rack and how to tell a good one from a not-so-good one and what fabric and style and how to measure.....  but anyway, I've really enjoyed this thread, it has been so helpful and i'm starting to feel a little less scared...  I am thinking about trying one of the steal boned ones from corset story as my first.....


----------



## slinka (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG .... what an amazing collection @slinka!  I am very interested in getting my first corset but have been a bit scared off by all of the discussion about custom-made vs off the rack and how to tell a good one from a not-so-good one and what fabric and style and how to measure.....  but anyway, I've really enjoyed this thread, it has been so helpful and i'm starting to feel a little less scared...  I am thinking about trying one of the steal boned ones from corset story as my first.....
Thank you!

Don't be scared- just do the best you can. Honestly, as much as I love custom-made corsets, I think it's a good idea for a newbie to grab a decent-priced off the rack (Or if you find a corset maker who can let you try things on...), after they've read about various corsets and brands and what not. If you're not really odd-shaped, you'll most likely be just fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then you can learn what personally feels good to you, and where you like corsets to sit- like some ladies LOVE those small ...waspies, I think they call them, that focus just on the small of the waist, whereas I really don't care for those. It's all preference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus- you'll end up with at least a wearable corset, and if you don't love it, you're not out $400+!

And remember- we're (well, I am at least, lol) here for you if you have any questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 3, 2014)

Probably gonna invest in a new "morticia" via whatkatiedid soon. Aiming for that 18" waist, yo.


----------

